# I feel like 10 million bucks!



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

This is how you salvage. 

Burnt my cotton straight off.
Re-wicked with a tampon and a travel nail set. 

MacGyver level achieved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14 | Funny 16 | Creative 2


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

Bam!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Chanelr (28/8/18)

Well done! You have to do what you have to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (28/8/18)

Desperate times call for desperate measures! You rock, girl!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

I can honestly say i dont think i will be carrying tampons around with me XD

Well done thats awesome XD


B3 careful though because most cotton products such as these have been treated with harsh chemicals which you will be vaping on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## franshorn (28/8/18)

How does it vape though??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> This is how you salvage.
> 
> Burnt my cotton straight off.
> Re-wicked with a tampon and a travel nail set.
> ...


You are my favourite person now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RetroBoer (28/8/18)

Mmmmm.Strawbery and Lilets flavour.LEGEND

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Can it swim and ride a bike now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

Careful , your tank might start suffering from PMS  

But on a serious note though yes please be careful with non organic cotton based .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

franshorn said:


> How does it vape though??


I honestly don't taste a difference. 

No funny smell or after taste. 
It doesn't burn any different to the normal Cotton Bacon. 

I'm actually pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

RetroBoer said:


> Mmmmm.Strawbery and Lilets flavour.LEGEND


Tangerine and Tampax is quite a hit actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

Well , guess you can always use Cotton Bacon if you in a "pinch" then also .....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> I can honestly say i dont think i will be carrying tampons around with me XD
> 
> Well done thats awesome XD
> 
> ...


This might just be one of the best reasons to get yourself a girlfriend 

I can read the headlines already ....

"Vaping makes men appreciate periods"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> This might just be one of the best reasons to get yourself a girlfriend
> 
> I can read the headlines already ....
> 
> "Vaping makes men appreciate periods"



OK that's disturbing on so many levels LOL .......

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Spyro (28/8/18)

Having a group prayer for you this evening.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I honestly don't taste a difference.
> 
> No funny smell or after taste.
> It doesn't burn any different to the normal Cotton Bacon.
> ...


I'm actually quite interested to know if it lasts longer than cotton bacon... But if it was me I would have probably changed the wick when I got home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (28/8/18)

You give "smoking your socks" a whole new meaning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Adephi said:


> You give "smoking your socks" a whole new meaning.


There was a forumite who tried wicking with socks... Didn't go well...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts (28/8/18)

You say it doesnt taste any different from cotton bacon? Doesnt surprise me Cb id horrid. I benched the bag as soon as i got it.


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm actually quite interested to know if it lasts longer than cotton bacon... But if it was me I would have probably changed the wick when I got home.


Already changed it 

I was worried I might blow up .. I have a reputation for burning cotton to death

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> You say it doesnt taste any different from cotton bacon? Doesnt surprise me Cb id horrid. I benched the bag as soon as i got it.


I roast cotton like a master. What do you use..?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (28/8/18)

I actually googled what tampons are made of. Seems like a mix of Cotton and Rayon. Both used as wicking. 
You might just be on to something

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

I see the tampon brands going big at vapecon 2019.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

Christos said:


> I see the tampon brands going big at vapecon 2019.....


Special sale on Native Titanium Tampax Bacon!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Special sale on Native Titanium Tampax Bacon!


Lilets are South Africa's number 1 brand after all!


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Lilets are South Africa's number 1 brand after all!


Need to prove it...
Can you imagine the sales if vapers get a hold of the product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (28/8/18)

franshorn said:


> I actually googled what tampons are made of. Seems like a mix of Cotton and Rayon. Both used as wicking.
> You might just be on to something


I actually think tampon cotton is "less burnable" than the normal vaping cotton.

I honestly think you might get further with a box of tampons than a bag of cotton.

I estimate I could probably re-wick my dual coil mod 4 times on 1 tampon.
Clicks sells a 10 pack of Lilets for 20 bucks. 

40 rewicks..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I actually think tampon cotton is "less burnable" than the normal vaping cotton.
> 
> I honestly think you might get further with a box of tampons than a bag of cotton.
> 
> ...



As a side note I laughed pretty hard reading up on this topic on reddit  Comments like:

It works. Period.

I figured if it's safe for her it's safe to vape.
and the reply - *Her crotch isn't running at 200+ degrees Fahrenheit* and tampons and pads are also regulated as medical devices by the Food & Drug Administration (FDA). They are not required to list any ingredients used.

I bet cherokee hair tampons would be great.

Still better than twilight

and so much more

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gimli (29/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> As a side note I laughed pretty hard reading up on this topic on reddit  Comments like:
> 
> It works. Period.
> 
> ...


Love the South park reference


----------



## Raindance (29/8/18)

The implication of all this is that these items will in future need to be sold in plain packaging containing pictures of diseased lungs, no advertising allowed and not be openly displayed in shops. Online purchasing strictly prohibited and no form of marketing allowed in any form.

Worst of all, public use will be illegal and limited to very specific locations.

Things are going to het messy i tell ya!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Modyrts (29/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I roast cotton like a master. What do you use..?



Kendo or Mr Fluff. Refused to uae the Bc so a friend donated his Mr fluff to me to use in the interim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (29/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Kendo or Mr Fluff. Refused to uae the Bc so a friend donated his Mr fluff to me to use in the interim


Got some of this from Vape Industry today.

Guys recon this is the best. 

What's your thoughts?


----------



## QKNatasha (29/8/18)

Raindance said:


> The implication of all this is that these items will in future need to be sold in plain packaging containing pictures of diseased lungs, no advertising allowed and not be openly displayed in shops. Online purchasing strictly prohibited and no form of marketing allowed in any form.
> 
> Worst of all, public use will be illegal and limited to very specific locations.
> 
> ...


This is the sad reality


----------



## Modyrts (29/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Got some of this from Vape Industry today.
> 
> Guys recon this is the best.
> 
> What's your thoughts?



Tried it before it was pretty decent but it gave off a dull aftertaste for me. in my personal opinion the best cotton out there is by far Kendo (for its price range) 

It takes a bit longer to absorb the juice than most cottons but it doesnt have much of a cotton taste sfter rewicking and it lasts quite a long time before you have to rewick. It akso gives off great flavor. 

Far superior to CB IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (29/8/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Got some of this from Vape Industry today.
> 
> Guys recon this is the best.
> 
> What's your thoughts?



Theres that titanium cotton that ive seen
people raving about on the forums. Apparently quite a few of the veterans stand by is 


Have yet to try it


----------



## Gimli (30/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Theres that titanium cotton that ive seen
> people raving about on the forums. Apparently quite a few of the veterans stand by is
> 
> 
> Have yet to try it


Got some titanium fibre cotton at vapecon, notice a real difference over cotton bacon, much better flavour in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (30/8/18)

+1 on the Titanium Fibre Cotton ..... next to no break in period and I like the little tin as I always sukkel with closing those damn Ziplock POS bags and end up leaving it open which is not good for cotton .....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Can it swim and ride a bike now?


dont forget, while on rollerblades on the back of a jeep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silo (16/6/20)

QKNatasha said:


> Bam!



I just had to comment... I have never seen cotton so loose.


----------

